# كتاب الـ Solid works بين البداية والاحتراف -شرح تطبيقي مصور - تأليف المصمم كاظم عسكر



## كاظم عسكر (1 يوليو 2007)

سنبدا بعد الاتكال على الله سبحلته وتعالى في هذا البرنامج العملاق وعلى بركة الله


----------



## كاظم عسكر (1 يوليو 2007)

*بسم الله وبالله وعلى بركة رسول الله*

اخواني واعزائي نتضرع الى الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يمدنا بالصحة والعافية كي نتواصل معكم في السير قدما في توصيل هذه الامانة العلمية بما يسره الله لنا من هذه النعمة العظيمة ولنجعلها هبة المولى جل وعلا لامتنا وابناء جلتدنا وكي لاتبقى حكرا على الغرب يستعبدونا بها وبغيرها ---- اسال الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعلها علما نافعا لامة سيدنا وحبيبنا وهادينا رسول الله محمد (ص)--- ولا ابتغي من واءها كسبا الامرضاة الله ------ وكم انا محتاج لبركة دعائكم0
اعينوني بالصبر والتواصل ---- فمن طلب العلا سهر الليالي
اخوكم وخادمكم ----------- المصمم كاظم عسكر 
وهذه مقدمة الكتاب ------ قريبا جدا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يوليو 2007)

اخي المهندس المصمم كاظم عسكر لقد انجزت انجازا عظيما في ما قدمت سابقا من كتاب الوتوكاد واليوم تنجز انجازا عظيما في هذا برنامج solid works شكرا لك الف شكر 
لا تنسي اخي المهندس ان اريد منك برنامج اوتوكاد 2006
شكرا لك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يوليو 2007)

اخي المهندس هذا الكتاب سوف تقدمه لنا في كام حصه انا عملت فايل جديد ماشي حتي انزل كل الحصص
شكرا لك انا في انتظارك
ولا تنسي ان تبعث لي برنامج اوتوكاد 2006 شكرا


----------



## كاظم عسكر (1 يوليو 2007)

اخي وعزيزي وحبيبي المهندس ريمون عدلي المحترم جدا جدا
والله لو طلبت احدى كليتي لاعطيتها لك ---- ليس فقط برنامج الاوتوكاد
فقط اخبرني السوسيلة التي بها اوصله لك وانا خادم ---- صدقني لااعرف كيف --- دلني انت


----------



## كاظم عسكر (1 يوليو 2007)

*حصص الكتاب*




كاظم عسكر قال:


> سنبدا بعد الاتكال على الله سبحلته وتعالى في هذا البرنامج العملاق وعلى بركة الله


اخي ريموند --- انا عندي دروس الكتاب كما قلت لكم مصورة صورة وصوت بصيغة avi لكن هذه الصيغة كبيرة السعة جدا بحيث لاتصلح لرفعها ---- فارتايت ان اجعل الشرح بصيغة كتاب مطبوع --- وانا اعمل عليه وكل ما اكمل مرحلة سابعثها لكم انشاء الله -- ولذلك طلبت منكم اعانتي بالصبر اما عدد الحصص فهو غير واضح لدي على ضوء الكلام الذي قلته لك ---- شكري لكم


----------



## amr_said53 (1 يوليو 2007)

god bless you for this great effort


----------



## شريف ميهوب (1 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ودائما الي الامام


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يوليو 2007)

*تسلم*



كاظم عسكر قال:


> اخي وعزيزي وحبيبي المهندس ريمون عدلي المحترم جدا جدا
> والله لو طلبت احدى كليتي لاعطيتها لك ---- ليس فقط برنامج الاوتوكاد
> فقط اخبرني السوسيلة التي بها اوصله لك وانا خادم ---- صدقني لااعرف كيف --- دلني انت




تسلم يا باشموهندس كاظم والله ما قصرت
انا ذات نفسي لا اعرف كيف ولكن عندما اجد وسيله سوف اخبرك


----------



## شريف ميهوب (1 يوليو 2007)

بعد الانجاز الجبار في الـ Autocad أنا في انتظار الـ solid work بلهفة


----------



## خالد احمد منير (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لتعاونك معنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لتعاونك معنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس طارق (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا" جزيرا"


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (2 يوليو 2007)

والله لو تعرف كيف ابحث عن تعليم لهذا البرنامج 
بارك الله فيك إذ توفره لنا بكل سهولة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENGMENG (2 يوليو 2007)

انا ما صدقت إنه في كتاب تعليم S.w باللغة العربية.........
انا جمعت كتب كثيرة و كلها باللغة الإنجليزية و إذا ابغى اترجم مشواااااااااااااااااار.......
وليش ما اصدق مادام في ناس مثلك متميزين.......
بسرعة تراني جهزت مجلد خاص.......
تحياتي


----------



## طلال عبيد (4 يوليو 2007)

امدك الله بالصحه والعافيه ويجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك 
ابداع اخي كاظم مجهود جبار تشكر عليه في تعليم الاتوكاد انتظر منك بفارغ الصبر السوليد ورك 
اسال الله العلي القدير ان ينفع الامه العربيه بك


----------



## المهندس المتميز (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واسال الله لك التوفيق للمزيد من العطاء المتميز


----------



## كاظم عسكر (4 يوليو 2007)

*الحصة الاولى وعلى بركة الله*

بسم الله ولى بركة الله 
( سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين)
الحصة -1:-


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يوليو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل كاظم عسكر .

تحية طيبة .

شكرا جزيلا وما قصرت تسلم لنا .


البغدادي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (5 يوليو 2007)

الحصة الاولي وصلت وفي أنتظار البقية .... لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## aw-eng (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي .


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طلال عبيد (6 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعه انا عندي برنامج solidwork 2007 لكن مش عارف انزلو على الجهاز ممكن احد يساعدني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_ahmade (6 يوليو 2007)

بالله عليكم انا عاوز رابط فيه البرنامج علشان عاوز اتعلمه واشتغل عليه


وجزاكم الله الخير الكثيييييييير واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (6 يوليو 2007)

_والله انجاز فوق من رائع_


----------



## elmalwany (7 يوليو 2007)

برك اللة فيكم وزادكم من فيض علمة


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (7 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز كاظم مشكوررر جدا جدا على مجهودك بس انا ليا استفسار بسيط ( عند تحميل الملف الاول كان بس 5 صفحات وعند تحميل الحصة الاولى كانت 13 صفحة ) هل فيه عيب فى التحميل ولا لسه فى حصص تانية تكرمنا بيها . طبعا انا من الحصة الاولى ومقدر حجم المجهود الفظيع اللى قومته به بس ياريت رد الله يخليك
مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (7 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس على المجهود الممتاز ده وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن هادي (7 يوليو 2007)

الاستاذ كاظم بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود العظيم ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير والهداية والصلاح 
علما يا اخي العزيز اني ارسلت لك رسالة عن طريق بريدك الالكتروني المكتوب في كتاب الاوتوكاد 
وتقبل مني كل الاحترام والتقدير اخوك المهندس حسن هادي


----------



## كاظم عسكر (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد*



مهندس محمد الباشا قال:


> الاخ العزيز كاظم مشكوررر جدا جدا على مجهودك بس انا ليا استفسار بسيط ( عند تحميل الملف الاول كان بس 5 صفحات وعند تحميل الحصة الاولى كانت 13 صفحة ) هل فيه عيب فى التحميل ولا لسه فى حصص تانية تكرمنا بيها . طبعا انا من الحصة الاولى ومقدر حجم المجهود الفظيع اللى قومته به بس ياريت رد الله يخليك
> مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


اخي الكريم في البداية انا اشكر تواصلك وملاحظاتك -------- اما بخصوص استفسارك فهنالك الكثير الكثير ولا نزال في مقدمة الموضوع ------ قديكون ارسال المحاظرات بطيء اخي الكريم وذلك يرجع الى كوني اعمل بظروف لايعلمها الا الله سبحانه وتعالى ------- حيثلااحصل على الكهرباء الا ساعة او بعض منها في اليوم تصور -- وغيرها من الظروف الاخرى ----ومع ذلك احاول ان اوصل لكم ما يسره الله ايمانا مني بانها رسالة ترضي الله ورسوله-----------انا اشكرك
(وياريت تسويلي دعوة الى بلد اخر كي اكمل لكم الكتاب:68: :68: :68: :68: :68:


----------



## كريم الهواري (7 يوليو 2007)

alf milion s7ker mr : kazem


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (7 يوليو 2007)

رائع جدا يا مهندس كاظم .. 

استمر ..


----------



## حسن هادي (7 يوليو 2007)

الاستاذ كاظم بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود العظيم ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير والهداية والصلاح 
علما يا اخي العزيز اني ارسلت لك رسالة عن طريق بريدك الالكتروني المكتوب في كتاب الاوتوكاد 
وتقبل مني كل الاحترام والتقدير اخوك المهندس حسن هادي////


----------



## قلب الأحبة (7 يوليو 2007)

*كتاب الـ Solid works*


جزاك الله كل خير 

وبارك عليك وجعلك زخرا لأهليك وأولادك 

وإن شاء الله ممكن أتوصل لطريقة ممكن تحول صيغة Avi أو 

تصغرها وابعتلك الطريقة إن شاء الله 

وربنا يوفقك الجميع 



​


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

انتظر منك الكثير


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

في انتظار ابداعاتك


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

لو في فيديو يبقي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr_said53 (7 يوليو 2007)

Hi Kazem Thank You For Your Great Help
I Have A Copy Of Solid Works 2003
How Can I Get Anew Copy 2006


----------



## amr_said53 (7 يوليو 2007)

Please Upload A Copy Of Solid Works 2006


----------



## كاظم عسكر (7 يوليو 2007)

*الحصة -2*

{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ }الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
الحصة -2


----------



## شريف ميهوب (8 يوليو 2007)

الحصة الثانية وصلت وفي أنتظار البقية :14:


----------



## كاظم عسكر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد*



شريف ميهوب قال:


> الحصة الثانية وصلت وفي أنتظار البقية :14:


متى تدعوني على الغداء يا شريف----- هههههههه


----------



## yosef abd elazez (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا أخى وجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## كاظم عسكر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد*



amr_said53 قال:


> Please Upload A Copy Of Solid Works 2006


نحاول ان نعرب---------!!!!!


----------



## شريف ميهوب (8 يوليو 2007)

كاظم عسكر قال:


> متى تدعوني على الغداء يا شريف----- هههههههه



ده أنت تنوووووووووور مصر كلها والله يا أستاذ كاظم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد*



شريف ميهوب قال:


> ده أنت تنوووووووووور مصر كلها والله يا أستاذ كاظم


طول عمرنا نهتدي بنور مصر---نفسي ازورها قل ما اموت--!!


----------



## كاظم عسكر (11 يوليو 2007)

*لحصة-3-*

الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة -3-
تحياتي:-


----------



## على عبد السميع (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا خى العزيز مجهود رائع تسلم الأيدى


----------



## قلب الأحبة (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على عطائك المتواصل 

سلمت الايداي 

وجزاك الله على عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## the lord (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## alhabbash (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا خى العزيز مجهود رائع تسلم الأيدى:77:


----------



## كاظم عسكر (12 يوليو 2007)

*الحصة -4*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ } (صدق الله العظيم )الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
الحصة -4


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المخترع الصغير (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي كاظم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كاظم عسكر (13 يوليو 2007)

انا بحاجة الى ملاحظاتكم حول مايصلكم من الكتاب باستمرار وتقيماتكم السديدة له اخواني


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 يوليو 2007)

اخى العزيز كاظم جهد مشكور عليه ...ولكن عزيز اسف ليس لدى تعليق على الموضوع لانى لا افهم فيه شىء ومشاغل الحياه كتيره كما تعلم .. اسف لعدم ابداء راى لانى مش تمام فى تلك المواضيع ..
وعلى العموم عوضك الله على تعبك معنا هنا فى الملتقى الموقر .. الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## مطر منذر (13 يوليو 2007)

اللهم إغفر له وارحمه واعفو عنه واشفه من كل سقم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (13 يوليو 2007)

مطر منذر قال:


> اللهم إغفر له وارحمه واعفو عنه واشفه من كل سقم


جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز------ والله يا اخي الكريم انا ابذل جهدا شاقا حتى احصل على هذه الكلمات الطيبة ليس الا-----------شكرا لك


----------



## كاظم عسكر (14 يوليو 2007)

*الححصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة-5*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ }(صدق الله العظيم )الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة -5


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (14 يوليو 2007)

أنا عاجز عن الشكر بجد 

ولا أستطيع القول غير 
جزاك الله كل خير وتقبل الله منك كل تعبك وجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يوليو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل والأستاذ الكبير كاظم عسكر .

تحية طيبة .

اعانك الله على المجهود الكبير الذي تبذله خدمتا للصالح العام , صدقة جارية ان شاء الله .

اللهم يجعل لك في كل خطوة حسنة وعشرة امثالها ويغفر لك ولوالديك انه غفور رحيم .

جاري التحميل الحصة 5 والله الموفق .

تسلم يداك .


البغدادي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (14 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز الفاضل كاظم شكرا لك الف شكر علي سؤالك الكريم عليا
وانشاء الله سوف اقوم بتحميل كل الحصص التي ضرحتها كامله انشاء اللــــه 
واسف علي تاخري الف شكر اخي العزيز كاظم عسكر


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (14 يوليو 2007)

اخى كازم شكرا على المجهود الرائع فى الautocad
وليكن اعتمادك على الله عز وجل وحدة فهو خير معين
واسأل الله ان يُُعينك ويهديك لفعل الخير


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (14 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزاك خير الجزاء
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 يوليو 2007)

اخى كاظم انت فعلا فخر لهذا المنتدى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## fadi kabes (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كاظم عسكر (15 يوليو 2007)

*تنبيه*

الاخوة والزملاء الاعزاء00000السلام عليكم
اود جلب انتباهكم الى ان في نهاية الفصل الاول من كتاب sw انشاء الله سنتطرق لكم عن امكانية رائعة في هذا البرنامج تسمى Macro وهي على درجة كبيرة في تعلم هذا البرنامج العملاق جدا حيث ان الـ Macroهي امكانية تسجيل مانقوم بعمله بطريقة الفديو وامكانية اعادته للمشاهدة--- وهو يعمل داخل البرنامج فقط وهذا يعني ان امكانية التعامل مع هذه الخاصية بعد فتح البرنامج ---- عليه اوصي بتنصيب البرنامج باجهزتكم ----- وباي اصدار فهو موجود ضمن البرنامج 2001 وصعوداومع كل الاصدارت------ وعليه وجب التنويه ولغرض الاستفادة الكاملة والقصوى-----شكرا لكم


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (15 يوليو 2007)

*ارجو المساعدة يا اخ كاظم*

اخ كاظم مشكور جدا على مجهودك الجبار 
انا لى طلب عندك ارجو رابح تحميل مباشر للبرنامج حاولت كتير بس برضه مفيش حل ياريت يكون ان شاءالله حل هذه المشكلة على ايدك


----------



## كاظم عسكر (15 يوليو 2007)

*الحصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة-6*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ }(صدق الله العظيم )الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
الحصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة -6


----------



## أبوفراس (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله عنا كل خير على الجهد الجبار .بس عندي ملاحظة صغيرة لكي تساعد في اخراج العمل الجبار بصورة ممتازة. يمكنك تحويل الword أو أي ملف نصي آخر إلى pdf مجاناُ من موقع pdf on line فقط عليك تحديد الملف من جهازك وكتابة بريدك الالكتروني وسيصلك الكتاب محول الى pdf على الفور ..وهو مجاني بالكامل .. أخوك في الله فارس


----------



## m-elkady (16 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الكبير م.كاظم كما تعودنا منك تحب العطاء والبذل لوجه الله جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك وتقبله منك صدقه جاريه لك ولزريتك.عرضت عليك من قبل المساعده فى تغير صيغ الفديو التى تطلبها وتركت لك فى شرح الاتوكاد ان هناك طريقتان وتركت لك ال***** ولكنى لم اتلقى اى رد من حضرتك انا جربت اكتر من برنامج اول مااقلت انت ومستنى منك الرد تحب تاخد البرامج باى طريقه موجوده وتحت امرك. ومصر تنور بجد لو حضرتك جيت


----------



## كاظم عسكر (16 يوليو 2007)

*توضيح*



مهندس محمد الباشا قال:


> اخ كاظم مشكور جدا على مجهودك الجبار
> انا لى طلب عندك ارجو رابح تحميل مباشر للبرنامج حاولت كتير بس برضه مفيش حل ياريت يكون ان شاءالله حل هذه المشكلة على ايدك


ارجو التوضيح اخ محمد ----- لم افهم القصد --------------عفوا


----------



## aboelhassanafm (16 يوليو 2007)

,والله يا اخى نحن عاجزين عن شكرك 
لكن ما رايك فى برنامج inventors 
فىانتظار المزيد 
بارك الله فيك :63: :63: :63:


----------



## كاظم عسكر (17 يوليو 2007)

aboelhassanafm قال:


> ,والله يا اخى نحن عاجزين عن شكرك
> لكن ما رايك فى برنامج inventors
> فىانتظار المزيد
> بارك الله فيك :63: :63: :63:


سوف نظلم البرنامج Solid Worksاذا ما قورن باي برنامج اخر على الاطلاق


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (17 يوليو 2007)

*رابط لبرنامج Solid work*

مشكور على ردك على مشاركتى يا اخ كاظم 
طلبى هو رابط واحد للبرنامج Solid work 
وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## احمد1970 (17 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز كاظم عسكر 
عندما افتح ال pdf فلا اجد غير الاهداء والفهرس فقط
فارجوك ان تخبرنى عن طريقة فتحه او ترسله مشكورا عبر البريد الالكترونى
fitoory***********
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كاظم عسكر (17 يوليو 2007)

*الحصــــــــــــــــــة-7*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ }(صدق الله العظيم )الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
الحصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة -7


----------



## كاظم عسكر (17 يوليو 2007)

*الحصــــــــــــــــــــــة-8*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ }(صدق الله العظيم )الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
الحصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة -8


----------



## كاظم عسكر (17 يوليو 2007)

*ملاحظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ة*

الاخوة الاعزاء----- ورد في الصفحة 57 بعض الاخطاء اللغوية (الانكليزية) وتم التصحيح ودمجت من جديد مع الحصة-7 
شكرا لكم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد*



احمد1970 قال:


> الاخ العزيز كاظم عسكر
> عندما افتح ال pdf فلا اجد غير الاهداء والفهرس فقط
> فارجوك ان تخبرنى عن طريقة فتحه او ترسله مشكورا عبر البريد الالكترونى
> fitoory***********
> وجزاك الله كل خير


اخي العزيز تحميل الكتاب هنا بطريقة الحصص ----تصفح صفحات الردود والمشاركات (6 صفحة لحد الان) وستجد فيها الحصص وحمل وبالخير عليك :-
الصفحة-1 ----------------- المقدمة والتعريف
الصفحة 2 ------------الحصة رقم -1
الصفحة 3 ---------- الحصة رقم-2
الصفحة 4 -----------الحصة رقم3 +4 +5
الصفحة 5 ----------- الحصة رقم6
الصفحة-6 ------------الحصة رقم 7+8
وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد*



مهندس محمد الباشا قال:


> مشكور على ردك على مشاركتى يا اخ كاظم
> طلبى هو رابط واحد للبرنامج Solid work
> وشكرا على مجهودك


صدقني اخ محمد لا اعرف رابط معين ----- وياريت فيه طريقة اوصلك بها انت وبقية الاخوة فالبرامج جميعها متوفرة لدينا في السوق مثل الخضار----------بس اعلمني طريقة وانا اوصل لك ماتريد
اشكرك


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا على ردك على مشاركتى. انا حاليا مقيم فى الخبر لو كنت من السعودية او مقيم فيها ياريت حتى تبلغنى مكان اشترى منه نسخة 
مشكور جدااااا


----------



## amr_said53 (17 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا اخ كاظم


----------



## amr_said53 (17 يوليو 2007)

يا ريت يا اخ كاظم لو لديك نسخة solid works 2006 ,2007 
تفضل مشكورا بتحميلها علي اي رابط و يا ريت يكون mihd.net or 4 share


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (18 يوليو 2007)

*كل الشكر*

الاستاذ كاظم شكرا ثم شكرا على المجهود الأكثر من رائع 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في الدنيا والجنة في الاخرة


----------



## كاظم عسكر (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد*



amr_said53 قال:


> يا ريت يا اخ كاظم لو لديك نسخة solid works 2006 ,2007
> تفضل مشكورا بتحميلها علي اي رابط و يا ريت يكون mihd.net or 4 share


ياريت والله بس البرنامج عبارة عن اربعة CD


----------



## fadi kabes (18 يوليو 2007)

جعل الله الجنة دارك و النبي جارك


----------



## كاظم عسكر (19 يوليو 2007)

اسف على التاخير ---بس جهازي عاطل ويحتاج شوية تصليح


----------



## AC MILAN (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## pale (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يا أخ عسكر على هذا الانجاز القيم


----------



## مهندس عمر محمد (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يا كاظم على الكتاب


----------



## كاظم عسكر (21 يوليو 2007)

*الحصة -9 نهاية الفصل الاول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ }(صدق الله العظيم )الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة -9


----------



## احمد1970 (21 يوليو 2007)

اين الكتاب ياسيد كاظم وشكراااا


----------



## كاظم عسكر (21 يوليو 2007)

احمد1970 قال:


> اين الكتاب ياسيد كاظم وشكراااا


عجبا ---- معقول----!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (21 يوليو 2007)

الاستاذ كاضم 
ملف الحصة الخامسة توجد فيه مشكلة 
ولك خالص شكري


----------



## Slim7 (21 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا سى كاضم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد*



أبوعبدالله محمد قال:


> الاستاذ كاضم
> ملف الحصة الخامسة توجد فيه مشكلة
> ولك خالص شكري


ما المشكلة يا ابا عبد الله ----اخبرني رجاء


----------



## كاظم عسكر (21 يوليو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكري وتقديري العاليين جدا الى ادارة الملتقى والاخوة المشرفين والسادة الاعضاء وكل القائمين عليه على هذا التكريم الذي شرفونا به وان هومسؤلية نسأل الله العلى القدير ان يجعلنا بمستواها وعند حسن ظن الجميع انشاء الله بالعطاء المتواصل بما يقدرنا الله المصمم العظيم الذي لانحيط بشي من علمه الابما شاء0
اكرر شكري للجميع وبدون استثناء
اخوكم كاظم عسكر


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (21 يوليو 2007)

*الله يجزاك خير الجزاء
شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## احمد عبد الرحيم اح (22 يوليو 2007)

thank you nmy dear:13:


----------



## كاظم عسكر (23 يوليو 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء ----------- يبدون الكثير من الاخوة اللذين يحملون الحصص لايعلمون اني اقيم جهدي بالكتاب من خلال تعليقاتهم وان قيمة الكتاب الحقيقية لدي هي اصواتهم --------- عليه ----
اكتفي بهذا القدر من الكتاب ---------- ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الإغريقي الإفريقي (23 يوليو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك وأنا في أشد الشوق لصدور العمل


----------



## الإغريقي الإفريقي (23 يوليو 2007)

أخي ممكن تخبرنا كيف نحصل على البرنامج


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (23 يوليو 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

يا اخ كاظم مشكور على مجهودك انا عن نفسى مقدر المجهود اللى بتبذله علشان تقدر تعمل حصة واحدة من الشرح . انا عن نفسى كنت مشغول وكنت وصلت بس لحصة 4 ودلوقتى بس لسه شايف انك حملت لحد حصة 9 واذا كان الاعضاء بياخدوا الحصص ومفيش كلمة شكرا فلا تزعل ثوابك عند الله ومن لايشكر العبد لايشكر الله.. وزى ما بيقول المثل الشعبى عندنا فى مصر اعمل خير وارميه للبحر.وطبعا شكرا على مجهودك الكبير حتى لو مفيش استمرار فى الحصص وان كنت اتمنى انك تكمل مش علشانى والله علشان لا تضيع على نفسك الثواب الكبير اللى انت بتخدوا من العلم الى بتنقله... المفروض يا اخ كاظم زى ما قولت انك عامل المجهود الجباردا ابتغاء وجه الله لا تخلى حد يضيع عليك الثواب 

شكرا على مجهودك واستمراك فى الحصص او من عدمه لا يقلل من مجهودك ومن فضلك على كل من حمل الحصص وفى الاخر هو قرارك فى الاستمرار او لا


----------



## gearbox (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اخي كاظم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (24 يوليو 2007)

مهندس محمد الباشا قال:


> يا اخ كاظم مشكور على مجهودك انا عن نفسى مقدر المجهود اللى بتبذله علشان تقدر تعمل حصة واحدة من الشرح . انا عن نفسى كنت مشغول وكنت وصلت بس لحصة 4 ودلوقتى بس لسه شايف انك حملت لحد حصة 9 واذا كان الاعضاء بياخدوا الحصص ومفيش كلمة شكرا فلا تزعل ثوابك عند الله ومن لايشكر العبد لايشكر الله.. وزى ما بيقول المثل الشعبى عندنا فى مصر اعمل خير وارميه للبحر.وطبعا شكرا على مجهودك الكبير حتى لو مفيش استمرار فى الحصص وان كنت اتمنى انك تكمل مش علشانى والله علشان لا تضيع على نفسك الثواب الكبير اللى انت بتخدوا من العلم الى بتنقله... المفروض يا اخ كاظم زى ما قولت انك عامل المجهود الجباردا ابتغاء وجه الله لا تخلى حد يضيع عليك الثواب
> 
> شكرا على مجهودك واستمراك فى الحصص او من عدمه لا يقلل من مجهودك ومن فضلك على كل من حمل الحصص وفى الاخر هو قرارك فى الاستمرار او لا


يا اخ محمد ---- يا اخ محمد ارجوك ---- انا لم اقصد ولن اقصد الشكر ---- فانا بالاساس لاانتظر هذا وان حصل فهو زيادة الخير خيرين ---- لكن انا اقيم مستوى المادة التي اعطيها ومدى فائدتها من خلال تقييم وردود الاخرين --- وخصوصا وهم مهندسون واصحاب اختصاص ولهم راي علمي يهمني ان اسمعه ---- ارجو رفع التداخل وفهم ما قصد ارجوك 0


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (24 يوليو 2007)

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبوعبدالله محمد 

 
_الاستاذ كاضم _
_ملف الحصة الخامسة توجد فيه مشكلة _
_ولك خالص شكري_

ما المشكلة يا ابا عبد الله ----اخبرني رجاء
عفوا أخي العزيز ملف الحصة الخامسة لاتوجد فيه مشكلة لكن ملف الحصة الثالثة لايمكن فتحه 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد1970 (24 يوليو 2007)

الاخ كاظم ادعوا الله ان يمدك بالصحة والعافية يارب
ولاارائك الله مكروه


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (24 يوليو 2007)

كاظم عسكر قال:


> يا اخ محمد ---- يا اخ محمد ارجوك ---- انا لم اقصد ولن اقصد الشكر ---- فانا بالاساس لاانتظر هذا وان حصل فهو زيادة الخير خيرين ---- لكن انا اقيم مستوى المادة التي اعطيها ومدى فائدتها من خلال تقييم وردود الاخرين --- وخصوصا وهم مهندسون واصحاب اختصاص ولهم راي علمي يهمني ان اسمعه ---- ارجو رفع التداخل وفهم ما قصد ارجوك 0


يا اخ كاظم لا تزعل نفسك لو كنت فهمتك غلط متاسف 
شكرا


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (24 يوليو 2007)

رائع رائع رائع جداااااااا......انا اول مره اشترك واكتب رد في المنتدي علي اي شيء ... بس لقيت بجد اني لازم ارد واشكر المجهود الكبير المبذول في الاوتوكاد و(solid works)....انا فعلا بتمني يكون عندي اي شيء مفيد عشان كل اللي في المنتدي يستفيدوا منه...وحتي ينوبني من الدعاء ده كله ولو حته صغيره .....( اعوذ بالله ..حتي الدعاء بقي فيه حسد... ايه الناس دي:68: )


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (24 يوليو 2007)

ياجماعه انا عندي برنامج (inventor 10) بس مش عارف اشغله .... الامتداد بتاعه uif... حد يعرف الامتداد ده يشتغل بأيه....:67:


----------



## fadi kabes (25 يوليو 2007)

you are the king for ever


----------



## lawlaw (25 يوليو 2007)

مشكوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## salt (25 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز تشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك 
الحمد للة لدى خبرة فى برنامج الاوتوكاد بشكل جيدجدا ولكن اكتشفت ان هذا البرنامج اقوى بكثير ولكن المشكلة كيف الحصول على هذا البرنامج 

والسلام عليكم 
:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثومة (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## كاظم عسكر (26 يوليو 2007)

*الحصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة - 10 - الفصل الثاني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ }(صدق الله العظيم )الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
 الفصل الثاني:-
الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة -10


----------



## كاظم عسكر (26 يوليو 2007)

*طلب تثبيت*

الاخ المشرف المحترم
ارجو التثبيت رجاء لكون هذا الكتاب هو دورة لهذاالبرنامج وتتطلب جهد ووقت بالاعداد --- ولتحقيق الفائدة عبر الموقع انشاء الله0
ارجو التثبيت ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الفصل الاول


----------



## كاظم عسكر (26 يوليو 2007)

*الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة- 11 - الفصل الثاني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ }(صدق الله العظيم )الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
 الفصل الثاني:-
الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة -11


----------



## كاظم عسكر (26 يوليو 2007)

*طلب تثبيت*

الاخوة الاعضاء والمستفيدين من هذه الدورة ----------- ارجو ضم اصواتكم الى صوتي في طلب التثبيت لتحقيق الفائدة والتواصل معكم في شرح هذا البرنامج العملاق
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## lawlaw (27 يوليو 2007)

لتعم الفائدة للجميع نرجو من مشرفين القسم ان تثبت هذا الموضوع العملاق بشرحه الجميل و الواضح


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (27 يوليو 2007)

نرجو من مشرفين القسم ان تثبت هذا الموضوع .........وبسرعه......وشكرا استاذ كاظم


----------



## fadi kabes (27 يوليو 2007)

أضم صوتي لصوت الأستاذ كاظم ------------------ الرجاء ثم الرجاء تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة جميع أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## fadi kabes (27 يوليو 2007)

والله أنه عمل أكثر من رائع ---- سلمت يداك أستذ كاظم 
ولدي سؤال : في الحلقات القادمة هل سوف تتطرق الى تحديد مستوي عمل جديد (new work plane).
أنا معك لحظة بلحظة.


----------



## غسان التكريتي (27 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ كاظم عسكر انت والله مهندس رائع وليحفظك الخالق عزوجل من كل مكروه وتبقى الرافد الذ يغذينا بالعلم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (27 يوليو 2007)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء ورحمة الله وبركاته 0
انا اخوكم وخادمكم لدي استفسار اود ان يجيبني احدا عليه :-
انا لاادري لماذا نتوسل وتتعالى اصواتنا بالتثبيت ولم يجبنا احد بنصف كلمة ---- هل مانطلبة هو مصلحة شخصية او هو مصلحة عامة فيها خير وبركة ورضوان الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟؟؟
هنالك شي مهم ارغب التنبيه عليه :-
ان الموقع انفرد بجهود اناس خيرين كثيرين وجندو انفسهم لخدمة اخوانهم وزملائهم وابناء جلدتهم بما مكنهم الله منه -- وانا اعلم وانتم تعلمون ان دورة تعلم هذا البرنامج حلم باهض الثمن لمن يريد ان يتعلمه وهذا الكلام في مجمل الوطن العربي ------ فلا ادري لماذا هذا التجاهل من الموقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في اي موقع يتواجد المؤلف مع اخوانه بشكل مباشر ويومي -- 
اجيبونا افادكم الله ---- واعلمونا رايكم بالتثبيت 0


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (27 يوليو 2007)

برجاء ان ينتبه مشرف التثبيت لان هذا الموضوع هام جدا:83:

وجزاك الله خيرا اخى كاظم :56:


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (28 يوليو 2007)

كاظم عسكر قال:


> ما المشكلة يا ابا عبد الله ----اخبرني رجاء


عفوا أخي العزيز ملف الحصة الخامسة لاتوجد فيه مشكلة لكن ملف الحصة الثالثة لايمكن فتحه 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## كاظم عسكر (28 يوليو 2007)

أبوعبدالله محمد قال:


> عفوا أخي العزيز ملف الحصة الخامسة لاتوجد فيه مشكلة لكن ملف الحصة الثالثة لايمكن فتحه
> ولك جزيل الشكر


راسلني وسابعثه لك بالبريد بمجرد ان اعرف عنوان بريدك ---- وانا في خدمتك


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع و نرجوا المذيد


----------



## كاظم عسكر (29 يوليو 2007)

*الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة-12 الفصل الثاني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​{لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ }(صدق الله العظيم )الزخرف13
الإخوة الأعزاء سلام من الله عليكم ---- لكم ما يسره الله لنا من برنامج Solid works
 الفصل الثاني:-
الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة -12


----------



## كاظم عسكر (29 يوليو 2007)

*اعتذار*

اخواتي واخوتي الاعزاء جدا----
الله يشهد اني كنت اود ان اقدم لكم خدمة صادقة لانكم تستحقون اكثر من ذلك ------- لكن على مايبدوا ان لهذا الموقع سياسته الخاصة في ادارة الامور وانا لااريد ان اتدخل فيها باي شكل من الاشكال ---- لكن الذي يلام فيه هو تجاهل ندائنا بالتثبيت وعدم الرد حتى بكلمة واحدة ------ وهذ اعتبره شخصيا قلة احترام مع كل الاسف ---- الحصص الثلاثة الاخيرة هي هديتي لكم الاخيره على هذا الموقع ---- وساتواصل معكم عبر البريد الالكتروني لمن يحب ويرغب ريثما اضع جهودي في موقع اخر وساعلمكم في حينه اذا حصل ذلك 000
شكرا لكم جميعا واعذرونا عن التقصير 
خادمكم كاظم عسكر


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (30 يوليو 2007)

استاذ كاظم قبل كل شىء مليون شكرا على مجهودك الرائع .........لكن بالنسبه لتثبيت الموضوع دى حاجه اساسيه لذلك لا يجب ان تستسلم بسهوله كده وبسرعه دى لانى احنا عرب يعنى يجب انا نكون عندنا روح المقاومه والصبر حتى الانتصاروان كان ده ضدد الاعداء فيكون الصبر مع نفسنا احنا العرب ...........وفى النهايه ربما يكون المانع خير عند المشريفين على المنتدى.......اتمنى لك كل الخير


----------



## abdin21 (30 يوليو 2007)

*شكر للاستاذنا الكريم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً للاستاذ الكريم كاظم عسكر على هذه الجهود والتعب مع الاخوة كما انضم صوتي اليه في تثبيت هذا الموضوع بالمنتدى
واثناء مراجعتي للدروس مر معي خطأ في الدرس الخامس وهو
ِAdd Relation
هناك اربع خيارات
-Coredial
-Tangent
-Concentric
-Equal
انت اخترت Coredial هنا كان الخطأ ويجب ان تختار Concentric 
فقط اردت ان اشير الى هذا 
فكيف لي ان احصل على عنوانك اي البريد الالكتروني

وشكراً


----------



## كاظم عسكر (30 يوليو 2007)

abdin21 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكراً للاستاذ الكريم كاظم عسكر على هذه الجهود والتعب مع الاخوة كما انضم صوتي اليه في تثبيت هذا الموضوع بالمنتدى
> واثناء مراجعتي للدروس مر معي خطأ في الدرس الخامس وهو
> ...


شكرا شكرا شكرا والف شكر على المتابعة الدقيقة اما عنواني فهو موجود على الختم في صفحات حصص الكتاب -شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## pale (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا أخ عسكر مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (31 يوليو 2007)

يا استاذ كاظم .... انت حقيقي بذلت مجهود رائع في برنامج اوتوكاد وتم تثبيت الشرح في المنتدي... ولك مليون شكر وتحيه علي هذا المجهود.... وايضا بادرت بنشر علمك ومعرفتك ببرنامج (solidworks)والشرح فعلا رائع وانا اري وانت تري والبعض ايضا يروا انه يستحق التثبيت.... ولكن ليس الامر بيدنا ربما يكون هناك قواعد او اسس يتم بها تثبيت اي موضوع... ولذلك اري انه لا يجب ان تستسلم بهذه السرعه ويجب ان تخاطب مشرفي المنتدي لمعرفه اي قواعد او اسس لازمه لتثبيت اي موضوع... واعتقد ان شرح الاوتوكاد قد اخذ وقتا اطول من ذلك بكثير حتي تم التثبيت ... ربما يلزم تثبيت الشرح وقتا اطول او مشاركات اكثر او عدد مرات اكثر لتنزيل محتوياته.... الله اعلم... ولكن لا تيأس بهذه السرعه فهناك من ينتظرون تقديم يد العون منك ... فلا تحجبها عنهم.......


----------



## كاظم عسكر (31 يوليو 2007)

*تنويه*

اخوتي واحبتي --- السلام عليكم جميعا
ما عاش وما كان ولن يكون من يمنع الخير عن امة سيدي محمد (ص) 0000 ومدمنا متوكلين على الله ونعمل لمرضاة الله فلاتاخذنا في الحق لومة لائمم ---------- سمعت الكثير من الاخوه يتحدثون عن عدم الاستسلام وكاننا في حرب واذا ارادوها فانا ابن الحرب وترعرعت فيها0
انا لااعرف شيء اسمه الاستسلام مادمت الى جنب الله ---- فانا اعطي وهم يمنعون ------
( فحسبنا هذا التمايز بننا فكل اناء بالذي فيه ينضحُ)0
قريبا جدا اقدم لكم هدية خبرة العمر كله ---- لانكم تستحقون العمر كله0
( اقصر الطرق في فصال SHEET-METAL )
SHORT CUTS FOR ROUND& LAYOUTS {sheet -metal works
ولكن----
ليس على هذا الموقع بالتاكيدلانه لايستحق حتى المرور فيه لولا وجودكم الغالي على نفسي والله يشهد0


----------



## كاظم عسكر (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد*

لترد ايها السيد المشرف على كلام الاستاذ ضايع في الهنسة ام ترانى اقل منك شاناَ --؟؟
اوذاكنا اقل منك شاناَ فاخبرنا حتى نقدم لك فروض الولاء والطاعة 0


----------



## fadi kabes (31 يوليو 2007)

إلى كل من يريد تثبيت هذا الموضوع شارك على الرابط التالي​​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=61338​


----------



## fadi kabes (31 يوليو 2007)

كنت على وشك البدء بطرح كتاب في غاية الأهمية و هو : ​Mechanical Desktop 2006​ بالغة العربية ولكن الآن وبعد لامبالاة المشرفين قررت عدم المباشرة بتحميله إذا كان سيلاقي نفس المصير.​


----------



## كاظم عسكر (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رسالة مفتوحة الى ادارة الموقع الافلاطونية*

في البداية تحية الى الاخوة الاعضاء في الملتقى (حصرا)
يجب ان لانتحامل كثيرا على السادة المشرفون فهم اخواننا وزملائنا رغم اني لااعرف سوى واحدا منهم 
هو الاستاذ المهندس ماهر فهو رجل مهني جدا وعلى خلق وكياسة عاليتين 0 اما الاخرون فلم اتشرف بمعرفتهم رغم اني راسلت البعض منهم في مرات سايقة ولم احصل على الاجابة كالعادة0
انا اشعر بانهم محرجون منا وهذا الاحراج سببه ادارة الموقع التي يجب ان يكون الكلام موجه اليها0
سبق وان بعثت عدت رسائل لهذه الادارة ولم يجيبوا على اي منها فهم على مايبدو افلاطونيون يعتقدون ان الموقع جمهوريتهم وان السادة المشرفون وزرائهم وبقية الاعضاء رعاياهم الذين يتصرفون بقدراتهم حسب المزاج 0000 وهنا أذكر عسى ان تنفع الذكرى والكلام موجه الى ادارة الموقع0000
انكم اصحاب الارض هذا صحيح لكن الذي جعلها جنينة وبستان هم السادة الاعضاء وليس الادارة ولولاهم لاصبح الموقع خاويا على عروشه0
اما انا العبد الفقير الى الله فبثمن احد الكتابين او اقامة دورة واحدة تكفي لفتح عدة مواقع وان كنت لاتدري فاسأل خبير !!!!!!!!
لكني اثرت على نفسي ان ارضي الله سبحانه وتعالى من خلال امتي واخوتي وابناء جلدتي الذي سيلقاني بعد رحيلي قائدهم سيدي وسيدكم وسيد الكائنات جميعا بالرضا انشاء الله 0وجل ما اخشاه ان يشيح بوجهه الكريم عنكم زعلا يا ادارة الموقع0
اعلموااني اذا ما خرجت من تحت سقف موقعكم هذا فلن تتبلل اوراقي وبالامكان ان اطلعكم على الدعوات التي وجهت الي من مواقع مختلفة للنشر فيها معززا مكرما 0
اخيرا انصح واوصي بعدم التثبيت لاني ساحرجكم بالرفض حيث انه الفراق ياموسى0
لكم ما كسبتم وعليكم ما اكتسبتم0
رفعت الاقلام وجفت الصحف0




اخى الكريم تعبيرك قوى جدا وجارح جدا  مشرف القسم


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (1 أغسطس 2007)

والله العظيم احنا حالنا بقي يصعب علي الكافر.... عندهم حق بقي الشباب اللي بيسيبو البلد وبيسافرو يشتغلو بره في اي بلد تانيه.... كل ده عشان تثبيت موضوع في منتدي... طب ليه اللامبالاه دي كلها... ولا يمكن ياجماعه المشرفين مش بيشوفو رسايلنا كلها.... هم يعني فاضيين خالص كده واعدين يقرو كل الرسايل ... اكيد عندهم حاجات اهم من كده يعملوها... طب حد يعرف وسيله تانيه ممكن نخاطب بيها المشرفين غير الرسايل دي... رقم موبايل .. عنوان بيت ... ولا هم الناس دول زي الوزرا كده محدش بيشوفهم علي الطبيعه بس بنحس بيهم في الشارع لو حد معدي ولا حاجه... المهم... طب نعمل اعلان في الجرايد ولا نعمل وقفه احتجاجيه قدام النقابات ولا ايه بقي... ولا علي ايه ده كله .... بعد اذنك ياأستاذ كاظم عرفنا انتا هتروح علي اي منتدي بعد كده واحنا معاك... دي حاجه بقت تقصر العمر... اعوذ بالله.


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (1 أغسطس 2007)

الخ كاظم عسكر شكرا لك بعدد من حج واعتمر وبعدد من ركع وسجد وبعدد قطرات المطر 
واسأل الله ان يضع اعماك في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم لذلك اطلب منك يا اخي واستاذي واستاذ كل من تعلم منك حرفاً لان من (((علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا)))ان تتريث قليلا لان ربما ما شغل عنك المشرفين القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع هو انشغالهم بما يخدم مصالح المسلمين ونحن ايضا لا نريد ان نخسرك اخي العزيز لما تقدمه من شرح لبرامج مهمة جدا في وقتنا الحاضر 
وان كنت في صدد ان اطلب منك طلب ولكن انا متردد الان في طلبه منك بعد اعلانك عن البحث عن منتدى اخر وارجو ان تتراجع عن قرارك لما يصب في مصلحتنا من معلومات جيدة جدا انتة تتقدم في اعطائها لنا 
تلميذك 
الطالب سنان عبد الغفار 
وانا في انتظار الرد منك يا استاذي الفاضل


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أغسطس 2007)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
كل دا هجوم على المشرفين اخوانى واخواتى الاعضاء انا مش فاهم الم تستفادو وعدد الزيارات عالى جدا والردود عاليه معنى كدا فى تفاعل ونشيط كمان ... اغرب شىء اقابله هو انكم تطلبون التثبيت والموضوع على طول فيه زيارات وردود اى نشط جدا جدا ..
اخى كاظم بارك الله فيك وعلى مجهودك اخى تحلى ب الصبر من امتى اخى الكريم بعت لى رساله خاصه وانا معملتش الصح معاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ..
وبعدين الموضوع ناجح هل فى نقص فى شىء جعلك تطلب التثبيت ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل.


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أغسطس 2007)

fadi kabes قال:


> كنت على وشك البدء بطرح كتاب في غاية الأهمية و هو :
> Mechanical Desktop 2006
> بالغة العربية ولكن الآن وبعد لامبالاة المشرفين قررت عدم المباشرة بتحميله إذا كان سيلاقي نفس المصير.​


------------------------------------------------
اخى العزيز ما هذه اللغه الجديده هنا فى المنتدى الموقر نحن نعمل كفريق عمل هنا يعنى خلاص الدنيا كلها كويسه وماشيه زى الساعه بس فى المنتدى هنا الساعه ماشيه بظهرها ... شىء غريب لماذا هذا ايها العضو الفاضل ..
من اراد ان يعمل عمل صالحا ف لوجه الله عز وجل ولا احد سواه يجازى اما نحن هنا عبيد فى مرعاه ودنياه والعبد لا يعصى سيده بل يسأله المسامحه وان لم يسأله فلم يعطيها له ابدا ..
هكذا بنعمل حاجه كويسه ونسأل الله نيل المكافئه ولا احد غيره يكافىء على جهد او تعب .. معلش برضه بماذا تنفعك كلمه شكر من عبد مثلك بماذا تفيدك كلمه الشكر .. هتحولك من عبد لملك .. ههههه استحاله طبعا عزيزى العبد عبد لله فقط والله فوق الكل وغافر الزنوب لكم ولى ولكل عبد هنا فى المنتدى 
ارجوا فهمى .. المشرفين هنا بيتعبوا كتير جدا جدا والله واعلم وهو خير مجازى على كل كلمه تكتب هنا .


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (2 أغسطس 2007)

أنا من المعجبين بهذا البرنامج ولي فيه خبرة متواضعة أتمني لك التوفيق أخي كاظم حتي نستفيد من هذا الكتاب وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .


----------



## كاظم عسكر (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد*



كاظم عسكر قال:


> في البداية تحية الى الاخوة الاعضاء في الملتقى (حصرا)
> يجب ان لانتحامل كثيرا على السادة المشرفون فهم اخواننا وزملائنا رغم اني لااعرف سوى واحدا منهم
> هو الاستاذ المهندس ماهر فهو رجل مهني جدا وعلى خلق وكياسة عاليتين 0 اما الاخرون فلم اتشرف بمعرفتهم رغم اني راسلت البعض منهم في مرات سايقة ولم احصل على الاجابة كالعادة0
> انا اشعر بانهم محرجون منا وهذا الاحراج سببه ادارة الموقع التي يجب ان يكون الكلام موجه اليها0
> ...


اكنت في غفوة يا ماهر وانا اعرفك صاحي الضمير-------!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كاظم عسكر (2 أغسطس 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
> كل دا هجوم على المشرفين اخوانى واخواتى الاعضاء انا مش فاهم الم تستفادو وعدد الزيارات عالى جدا والردود عاليه معنى كدا فى تفاعل ونشيط كمان ... اغرب شىء اقابله هو انكم تطلبون التثبيت والموضوع على طول فيه زيارات وردود اى نشط جدا جدا ..
> اخى كاظم بارك الله فيك وعلى مجهودك اخى تحلى ب الصبر من امتى اخى الكريم بعت لى رساله خاصه وانا معملتش الصح معاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ..
> وبعدين الموضوع ناجح هل فى نقص فى شىء جعلك تطلب التثبيت ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل.


اجبني ياسيد ماهر0000 اكنت في غفوه وانا اعرفك صاحي الضمير 000 لتتجاهلني ونداءات الاخوه والزملاء بعدم الردبهذا الشكل الفاضح 00 لاتخشى من الادارة فالله اولى ان تخشاه -- ولن يستطيعوا ان يزيلوا النجوم من على كتفك0


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (2 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله فى حد بيرد علينا شكرا eng-maher


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أغسطس 2007)

اخى الكريم كاظم .. اشكرك مره اخرى على جهدك وتعبك معانا فى الملتقى اخى كما قلت لك لو بعت لى رساله خاصه تفيد بتثبيت الموضع اظن كنت تعلم انى ساعمل على ذلك كما عملت فى الاتوكاد اخى الكريم ولكن اخى كما وضحت لك انى لا افهم شىء فى هذا البرنامج ولم اتابعه الى ان قام الاخ فادى بأظهار المشكله لديك والله يعلم انى لم اتلقى رساله من احدكم حول تثبيت الموضوع الخاص ب الصوليد ورك .... فقبل ان نصل الى هذا الحد من الزعل وان الاخوه تشيل من بعض .. كان يجب التلميح والاشراره لى او الى الاخ المتوجد معنا والمشرف القدير العرندس .. لا انا ولا هو نعلم شىء عن حاجتكم لتثبيت الموضوع .. وبعدين اخى الاداره التى هى اعلى مننا هى التى لها حق الاختيار وحق الكلمه فلا اتخاطها لسبب لان من المفروض ان العجله تمشى لمصحه اخوننا المهندسين وليس لمصالح شخصيه عزيزى... فيجب عليا ويجب عليهم ان نحترم اراء بعض وليس الخوض فى معركه ومين يكسب ومين يخسر ..هذا ليس شعارى اخى الكريم ف الاوسمه والنجوم التى تحدثت عنها عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ..


----------



## نايف علي (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لوكان عملك هذا خالصاً لوجه الله لما انتظرت مشاركات الشكر في مواضيعك .

الأولى بك أن تحترم الإدارة والإخوان والمشرفين وتترفع عن مطالبات أشبه ماتكون بمطالبات الصغار!

ملء السنابل تنحني بتواضع ***والفارغات رؤسهنِّ شوامخ !!!

اعذرني على ردي هذا لكن عامل الناس بماتحب أن يعاملوك .

الملتقى مستمر بك أو بدونك ، وهو متربع على عرش الإنترنت منذ ست سنين .

بقائك أمر شخصي يعود إليك ، لكن برجاء أن تحترمنا إن كنت تريد منا أن نحترمك .


----------



## مفيد جمال (3 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا الفاضل ظ كاظم عسكر جزاك الله خير علي مجهوداتك العظيمة لايصال المعلومات الغزيرة عن الاوتوكاد 2006 وال solid work و انا كنت مبتدأ بالاوتوكاد 006 و الحمد لله وصلت بفضل الله وثم بفضل معلوماتك الي درجة لا بأس بها و انا الان شغوف لتعلم ال solid work وللكن ليس لدي نسخة من البرنامج فمن ابن احصل عليه فرجاء تنزيله علي ملف كي استطيع تحميله وجزاكم الله خيرا/ مهندس مفيد جمال


----------



## قلب الأحبة (3 أغسطس 2007)

*كتاب الـ Solid works بين البداية والاحتراف -شرح تطبيقي مصور - تأليف المصمم كاظم عسكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​إداريوا ومشرفوا وأعضاء منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب و الأخ المصمم كاظم عسكر 
تحية طيبة وبعد ...........
انا كنت بقالي مدة لم أدخل على موضوع كتاب ال Solid Works بين البداية والاحتراف -شرح تطبيقي مصور- تأليف المصمم كاظم عسكر
بس لما دخلت حصلت ليه صدمة كبيرة من اللي حاصل , كل المشكلة ده على إيه .
:55: الأخ كاظم عسكر يمتنع عن تكملة Solid Works
وربما يكون له بعض الحق فيما يقوله بأن المشرف على المنتدى لم يتابع الموضوع ومع احترامي الكامل للمشرف فليس شرطا أساسي أن تكون ملماً بكل المواضيع حتى تستطيع أن تعرف ما يمكن تثيبته وما لايمكن تثبيته , العذر الوحيد بالنسبة لك أنك كنت مشغول ولم تستطع متابعة الموضوع , ولكني أعتقد أنه بإجماع كل من دخل لموضوع Solid Works يريد تثبيت الموضوع , ومن هنا أضم صوتي لهم , لأني رأيت البرنامج وتعاملت معه قليلا وهو برنامج مهم جدا ليس فقط للمهندسين بل لكل من يريد أن يستفيد منه ...............

فرجاء من الأخ الغالي كاظم عسكر أن يكمل إنزال الموضوع - فانتظار التثبيت قد يأخذ وقت طويلا - وسنتعاون كلنا معا في طلب التثبيت لهذا الموضوع المهم جدا .
ورجاء آخر حتى تكون قد أديت ما عليك أن تراسل Eng-Maher مرة أخرى , وإن شاء الله يتابع الموضوع بشغف . 

أمنية من الادارة والمشرفون ان يتابعوا الموضوع , فلا أعتقد أن الامة العربية قد تخلصت من همومها لتتفرغ لمشحانات صغير مثل تلك . :56:

وفي الختام 
بارك الله لكم إدارة المنتدى والمشرفون على سعة صدوركم...... 

وبارك الله للأخ كاظم عسكر على مجهوده , وليكمل مسيرته فلا 

أعتقد أن الادارة والمشرفين يريدون حجب أي معلومات تساعد

على تقدم المنتدى والامة الإسلامية 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى قلب الاحبه على كلامك العذب فأحلى شىء هو العتاب لتصافى القلوب اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك على كلماتك الطيبه هذه ...
الاخ كاظم فك التكشيره وحصل خير ومس ب السهل علينا زعلك زى ماكان كلامك لينا مش ب السهل برضه ولكن .. اخى الفاضل كاظم نحن لانبيع احد بل ب العكس انت مرحب جدا جدا فى ملتقانا هذا ووسامك من وسامنا نحن .. اتمنى لك كل الخير والنجاح اخى الكريم .. ولك ايضا مطلق الحريه فى ان تكمل الموضوع او تتركه ولكن عشمنا فى الله كتير وفيك ايضا مرحبا بيك وبوركت اخى .. وحتى لو وجد كلام جارح لك ماهو مش من فراغ اخى العزيز كما تعلمنا لكل فعل رد فعل مساوى له فى المقدار ومضاد له فى الاتجاه ... ف العفو والسماح لا يقتصروا على صفه الانبياء فقط بل على العبيد اخى الكريم ..


----------



## م/هيما (3 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم وجزاك الله كل خير 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك:12:


----------



## كاظم عسكر (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد*



نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لوكان عملك هذا خالصاً لوجه الله لما انتظرت مشاركات الشكر في مواضيعك .
> 
> ...


انا اعلم وانت تعلم لماذ انت تتكلم هكذا --- لاني وبختك عندما اردت انت تسرق جهودي وتعبي ويبدو هذا ديدنك


----------



## كاظم عسكر (3 أغسطس 2007)

ياسيد ماهر ----------------- استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (3 أغسطس 2007)

*سلاما سلاما*



نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لوكان عملك هذا خالصاً لوجه الله لما انتظرت مشاركات الشكر في مواضيعك .
> 
> ...


------- واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما
فسلاما سلاما ايها المخاطب


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (3 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخى كاظم وحد الله وكفاية كدة ياجماعة احنا مسلمين المفروض نبقى أيد واحدة مش قعدين نرد على بعض وكل واحد شايل من التانى والشيطان شغال يوقع بين الاخوة ولو فضل كل واحد يرد على اخوة مش هنخلص 
ياخى كاظم واضح جدا ان موضوعك مهم جدا جدا واكبر دليل عدد المشاركات 
فلا تحرم اخوانك وتحرم نفسك من هذا الثواب العظيم ولا تنسى ماقلته فى البداية الموضوع(اسال الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعلها علما نافعا لامة سيدنا وحبيبنا وهادينا رسول الله محمد (ص)--- ولا ابتغي من واءها كسبا الامرضاة الله ------ وكم انا محتاج لبركة دعائكم)

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وكفى بها نعمة


----------



## كاظم عسكر (3 أغسطس 2007)

مصطفى جمال الجمل قال:


> يا اخىكاظم وحد الله وكفاية كدة ياجماعة احنا مسلمين المفروض نبقى أيد واحدة مش قعدين نرد على بعض وكل واحد شايل من التانى والشيطان شغال يوقع بين الاخوة ولو فضل كل واحد يرد على اخوة مش هنخلص
> ياخى كاظم واضح جدا ان موضوعك مهم جدا جدا واكبر دليل عدد المشاركات
> فلا تحرم اخوانك وتحرم نفسك من هذا الثواب العظيم ولا تنسى ماقلته فى البداية الموضوع(اسال الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعلها علما نافعا لامة سيدنا وحبيبنا وهادينا رسول الله محمد (ص)--- ولا ابتغي من واءها كسبا الامرضاة الله ------ وكم انا محتاج لبركة دعائكم)
> 
> الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وكفى بها نعمة


انا موافق على كلامك يا اخ جمال -----لاكن السيد المشرف ازم الوضع بالتجاهل وعدم الرد --وهو يفعلها ثانية ---- بالرسئل الخاصة ---- فماذا افعل قلي انت


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى مصطفى على كلامك وبارك الله فيك ..
اخى كاظم لا يسعنى الى ان اقول مثلك (استغفر الله العظيم) وان يغفرالذنوب لنا جميعا ..


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (3 أغسطس 2007)

يااخى كاظم معلش انا عندى سوأل غبى شوية معلش انا معنديش خبرة بالمنتديات ...
اية اللى ممكن يحصل لو الموضوع لم يثبت ؟!!!
وعلى الرغم انى مش فاهم اية تاثير التثبيت الا انى كنت من المطلبين بتثتيت الموضوع لان قرأت طلبك بالتثبيت


----------



## engine1 (3 أغسطس 2007)

اخ كاظم...
جزاك الله خيرا...
كل ما اريد ان أقول أحتسب عند الله....وان كان انسان واحد فقط قد أستفاد من تعبك وخبرتك وعلمك بفضل الله...فأن الله لا يوضيع أجر من احسن عملا.
أرجوا من الله توفيقك فى هذا الامر وان تكمله وتتمه على خير .
وأنظر فقط للأخوه اللذين سوف يستفيدون من هذا البرنامج ولا تنظر لغيرهم حتى ترى ثمرة تعبك.
وجزاك الله خيرا..
ان شاء الله سوف يثبت الموضوع.
ونعتب على الأخوه فى ادارة الموقع التجاهل...ولكننا نلتمس أليهم العذر حتى يتضح السبب.
واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب. .


----------



## engine1 (3 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ كاظم...
لقد رزقنا الله بك لنتعلم منك فلا تنقطع عنا.
وقد رزقنا الله الموقع ليكون النافذه التى تنشر عليها علمك.
فنرجوا من الجميع التعاون والعمل على نجاح واكتمال البرنامج بأذن الله.
ونعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.


----------



## the lord (3 أغسطس 2007)

نداء الى الاخ الكريم كاظم عسكر ارجوك لاتنقطع عن تكملة برنامج 
solid work


----------



## مهاجر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*أهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الأخ كاظم دعني اقول لك أنك انت من يتجاهل وليس المشرفين وإدارة الملتقى من يفعل ذلك ...

لقد أرسلت لك رسالة بإسم إدارة الملتقى ولكن ردك كان جافاً ومع ذلك تقبلنا ذلك منك وبصدر رحب والأن عدت وبنفس الأسلوب

أخي نحن نرى فيك العضو النشط والمبدع ولكن هذا لا يخولك أن ترد وتتمادى في ردودك حسب ما أضفت أنفاً ... ندعوك لقرأة شروط الملتقى التي وافقت عليها حالة تسجيلك في الملتقى

ندعوك للتروي وإتمام النقاش الذي بدأته معك من خلال الرسائل الخاصة او قسم الشكاوي والإقتراحات

وأعتبر ان هذا لفت نظر أخوي لما بدر منك ونحن ما زلنا نحترمك ونحترم وجودك بيننا 

أخوك
ابو محمد 



كاظم عسكر قال:


> انا موافق على كلامك يا اخ جمال -----لاكن السيد المشرف ازم الوضع بالتجاهل وعدم الرد --وهو يفعلها ثانية ---- بالرسئل الخاصة ---- فماذا افعل قلي انت


----------



## max mad (4 أغسطس 2007)

thanks so much


----------



## م. سامر هاني (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كاظم عسكر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*مطالبه*



مهاجر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> الأخ كاظم دعني اقول لك أنك انت من يتجاهل وليس المشرفين وإدارة الملتقى من يفعل ذلك ...
> ...


اخي ابو محمد انا اشكرك --- اما عن من بدا التجاهل فهذا امر يفتي فيه الاخوة الاعضاء المطلعون على الامر----- لكني ما زلت اطالب بالتوضيح حول الرسالتين الاستفزازيتين التي ارسلت من قبل السيد المشرف والتي انكرها فيما بعد---------- وقد ارسلت لكم رساله خاصة للاستيضاح ولم يصلني جوابكم لحد الان ----- اننشرها على الملا ونستفتي بها ---- ام انتم راغبون مثلي بانهاء هذه المهزله بانتضار الرد رجاء كي ننهي الموضوع في التو واللحظه اكراما لطلبات الاخوه والزملاءاشكرك


----------



## كاظم عسكر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رئي في التميز*

ليس التميز كلمة او قطعة زرقاء -- تظعونها بمزاج وترفعونها باخر----
وهذا يوكد حرفيا ماجاء بالرسالة المفتوحة بانكم تتحكمون بمقدرات الاعضاء بمزاجية0
التميز الحقيقي هو رضا الله والناس على عملك ----- واظن ردود الناس المستفيدين
هي التميز الحقيقي ----- وليس قطعتكم الزرقاء ---- لكي تعلموا دقة تقييمي0


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

*اخى كاظم ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
------------------------------
بصراحه اخى العزيز الموضوع كدا فعلا زاد عن حده تتكلم بلهجه صعبه وتجرح فى المشرفين حتى فيا ( قولتلى بوشين ورضيت عليك بأحسن الردود ) ...
قلتلى استفزازى .. وسكت ولم ارد عليك .. اخى هذا ليس ضعف منى اخى الكريم .. بس انا لا اريد قلب الامور الى ساحه من القاء العبرات السخيفه وتضيع الوقت فى مثل هذه الحالات .. وعمال احيال فيك ومازلت برضه متهجم فى كلامك .. ما دهاك اخى فيها ايه الموضوع مثبيت او لم يثبت بجد فيها ايه ... ، 
... واذا كان التميز قطعه زرقاء تضاف على اسمك فهى ليس فى شكلها او لونها بل التميز هنا يدل على نبل الشخصيه وكرامتها .. اظنك حاسس ب التميز اخى ...
ارجوك كف عن اسلوبك الهجومى ذو اللهجه الصعبه والتى لا افهما هنا ..
اذا اردت انت تعمل عمل صالحا اعمل ولوجه الله واذا لم تريد برحتك على الاخر لاننا هنا معندناش غير القطعه الزرقاء بتاعت التميز لنضعها امامك ... اما اجرك وتعبك من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ..


----------



## كاظم عسكر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رسالة السيد المشرف*

هذه ادى الرسالتين الذي بعثها السيد المشرف يخبرني فيها انه تم الثثيت وعند دخول الموقع تبين ان التثبيت لاالساس له وقد رفع اليضا من الكتاب الاوتوكاد ---- ووجدت اني عوقبت برفع بمايسمى (التميز)--- فويل لهم مما كتبت ايديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون0


تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2006


المشاركات: 2,269​


*تثبيت الموضوع*​*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته يا كاظم**عسكر**,*

*الموضوع الذي أنشأته تم تثبيته*

*-----*
*الموضوع**: كتاب الـ Solid works بين البداية والاحتراف -شرح تطبيقي مصور - تأليف المصمم كاظمعسكر*
*المنتدى**: الهندسة الميكانيكية*
*-----*

*This is an automated message, please do not reply.*

*Regards,*
*The Forum Management*


----------



## كاظم عسكر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد*



Eng-Maher قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
> ------------------------------
> بصراحه اخى العزيز الموضوع كدا فعلا زاد عن حده تتكلم بلهجه صعبه وتجرح فى المشرفين حتى فيا ( قولتلى بوشين ورضيت عليك بأحسن الردود ) ...
> قلتلى استفزازى .. وسكت ولم ارد عليك .. اخى هذا ليس ضعف منى اخى الكريم .. بس انا لا اريد قلب الامور الى ساحه من القاء العبرات السخيفه وتضيع الوقت فى مثل هذه الحالات .. وعمال احيال فيك ومازلت برضه متهجم فى كلامك .. ما دهاك اخى فيها ايه الموضوع مثبيت او لم يثبت بجد فيها ايه ... ،
> ...


احذر غضبة الحليم اذ غضب00000 الم ابعث لك رسالة خاصة بالامس اخبرك فيها بانهاء الموضوع خالص 000 ورفع كل المشاركات والردود التي حصلت مني ومن غيري حتى نطوي الصفة ----- لماذا لم تفعل 000 اذن انت راغب بالاستمرار


----------



## مهندس نورس (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

الأخ كاظم اتقي الله .

ومزيد من الحلم .

اللهم بارك بالمسلمين وهدئ انفسهم .


----------



## كاظم عسكر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*دعاء*

اللهم اشكو اليك وحدتي وقلة حيلتي وكثرة اعدائي وتامرهم علي0
 نزولا واحتراما واجلالا لطلبات اخوتي الاحبة بالكف وانهاء الموضوع فقد استجبت لطلبكم اخوتي وانتم تامرون 0000 على ن لا استفز مرة اخري من كائن من يكون
حيث لم تزل جعبتي عامره ولدي المزيد 00000 انا تحت امركم واحتراما واجلالا لكم
قررت عدم الرد وامل ان لااستفز ثانية 
شكرا لكم


----------



## engine1 (4 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ كاظم ....
هذا ما كنا ننتظره...دع الأمور الثانويه جانبا ..ونبدأ بالتركيز ثانيا فيما بدأته...واحتسب الاجر عند الله.
جزاك الله عنا خيرا. وبارك للأخوه فى ادارة الموقع.


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقة لا اصدق ما يجرى بالملتقى ( فى هذا الموضوع )
ارجوا من الادارة ان تتعامل مع الموقف من منظور اسلامى وحضارى


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أغسطس 2007)

*وقفه ................. لجميع الاعضاء والاداريين*

اخونى اعضاء واداريين ملتقى المهندسين العرب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا احب ان اذكر نفسى بقول الحق تبارك وتعالى " وأطيعوا الله ورسوله ولا تنازعوا فتفشلوا وتذهب ريحكم واصبروا ان الله مع الصابرين"
اولا اسمحوا لى ان امسك المشكلة من الطرفين 
وابدأ بالطرف الاول ، الاخ الحبيب استاذى ومُعلمى كاظم عسكر
اولا منذ اطلاعى على مشاركاتك الاولى وجدت فيك رائحة الصلاح والايمان ونفع الامه
وزيادة على ذلك وجدت فيك محبة تثبيت الموضوع حتى يزيد اجرك عند الله وتعم الفائدة
ولكنى وجدت فيك الصبر ولكنه قليلا ويحتاج الى رِفعةً حتى يكتمل اخلاص العمل.
نحن نعلم ان فى تعاملاتنا مع غيرنا ان نأخذ بالظاهر ... والله يتولى السرائر
ولكن تعجلك فى امر التثبيت ووقوفك انت والاعضاء ضد الادارة جعلنى اشعر بأن العمل فيه رائحة رياء فان كان الامر كما قال الاخ الفاضل المهندس ماهر سرى اى ان ترسل طلب التثبيت فى رسالة خاصة لانتهت المشكلة . ولكنك لم تصبر ، بل واثرت الاعضاء ضد الادارة " هل هذا العمل يكون خالصا لله " ده الظاهر اما عن السرائر فهذه لله .
اولا احب ان اذكرك بشئ ان المشرف هنا خادم للاعضاء وليس كما سمعت فى بعض مشاركاتك انه يتعالى وكذا.....الخ . فهو خادم لى ولك . وهو الذى يستطيع ان يقيم الموضوع الذى بقسمه ، بالتالى اذا كان العمل لله فلا داعى للغضب والاثارة عند رفض التثبيت " مع العلم ان الادارة لم ترفض التثبيت .... كل ما فى الامر انها صبرت فى الرد وتاخرت وهذا من حقها. فاللهَ اسأل ان يجمعنا على محبته وان يجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجه الكريم.

اما عن الطرف الثانى وهو الادارة
جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن اود ان نعقد صلحا بين الاخ العلامة م.كاظم عسكر وبينكم وان نتحاب فى الله لان هذا العمل اولا واخيرا لله . لانبتغى شيئا مقابل له الا رضى الله عز وجل.
واخيرا لى طلب بسيط عند الاخ م.كاظم واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يلبيه وهو :
ان تبدأ بالتسامح والاعتذار للادارة والاخ م.ماهر والاخ نايف على وان تسامحنى ايضا ان كنت قصرت.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

اخى مصطفى السباعى كلامك دا معناه انك انسان عادل جدا جدا .. ويشمل الحكمه والتفكير المثالى ..
وهذه موهبه يمتلكها القليلون .. بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى (مصطفى بن الساعى) كلام بجد حلو 
وادعو جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين ان يدعو ب....
- اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين و ارزقنا شرف خدمة هذا الدين .... اللهم أمين

-اللهم اهدى الاخ كاظم عسكر وبارك له فى صحته وعلمه ووقته وارزقه الاخلاص فى القول والعمل..... اللهم أمين

- اللهم وفق ادارة هذا الموقع لما فيه الخير والنفع لل الاسلام والمسلمين .... اللهم أمين

طلب اخير ارجو ان يتم غلق هذة الصفحة الكئيبة وفتح صفحة جديدة مبنية على الحب فى الله وصفاء النفس والتسامح ونسيان اخطاء الاخرين وعدم التجاهل للأخوة الاعضاء والتماس الاعذار للسادة المشرفين وان لا ننسى اننا أخوة مسلمين 


اللهم لك الحمد على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه


----------



## engine1 (5 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم بارك فيكم...
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (5 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الاعضاء الكرام
نحتاج الى تفاعل بين الطرفين واصلاح الامر
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lonly101 (6 أغسطس 2007)

السيد الكريم م.كاظم 
اذا امكنني ان اصنع كتاباً مثل الكتاب الذي صنعت انت، مبسط بهذا الشكل، فإنني لن انتظر البشر لتقييم هذا العمل بل انني انتظره من رب البشر يوم لا ظل الا ظله
والله ولي التوفيق
اخوك ، مهندس من ليبيا...


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (6 أغسطس 2007)

lonly101 قال:


> السيد الكريم م.كاظم
> اذا امكنني ان اصنع كتاباً مثل الكتاب الذي صنعت انت، مبسط بهذا الشكل، فإنني لن انتظر البشر لتقييم هذا العمل بل انني انتظره من رب البشر يوم لا ظل الا ظله
> والله ولي التوفيق
> اخوك ، مهندس من ليبيا...



يا اخى الفاضل
الموضوعه انتهى ولا داعى لاعادة فتحه 
واوجه الموضوع الى نفسى 
اى انه اذا وجد اى عتاب او تعليق على الموضوع سيكون موجه لى ....
اخوانى نحن نريد ان نرفع من شأن وقدر الملتقى لان العمل لوجه الله ، فلا داعى للمخالفة


----------

